# Patent: Refined fully articulating screen



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

> A patent showing a refined fully articulating screen for cameras has appeared at the Japan patent office (Patent application: 2018-133632).
> This patent actually looks at changing the backlight intensity of the LCD depending on how the articulating screen is positioned.
> The second part of this patent application looks at how to make the hinge that operates the articulating screen smaller. The engineering required for these hinges is quite complicated.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2018)

Really interesting. 
I would welcome every patent, that would reduce the size of the hinge without making it weeker. 
About the "_backlight intensity "_ : would like to see, how well that works together with the "_detection sensor _".


----------



## imagiro (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm not a fan for the swing-out-to-left screen of my M50. I'd rather have the new patent that swings out up. The out-left moves it too far out for my right hand, and sometimes the evf shuts it off thinking my hand is my eyes. Actually the M6 tilt up or down is better for me.


----------



## DEVANSH PATEL (Aug 24, 2018)

Well if I understand this post I think it should be for a mirrorless system because we are seeing the Nikon Z7 and Z6 with a really bright screens. I think it will be the answer to Nikon.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 24, 2018)

i greatly prefer the "classic" left hinged fully articulated displays over "tilty-flippy only", no matter how the latter are implemented (worst way ever encountered is on EOS M5). 

"fully articulated" displays are "really right": they work in both landscape and portrait orientation, tilty-flippy does not, it is a vlogger hack only. about 40% of my captures are in portrait orientation. 

EOS M50 implementation is perfectly fine. 

like all tilty-flippy implementations, Nikon Z7/6 display hinge sucks. just try it in portrait orientation and you immediately now what's wrong.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 24, 2018)

in terms of "intelligent display brightness auto-adjust" all makers have still a long ways to go.


----------

